# Converting Routed 6 String Body to 7 String?



## scottro202 (Dec 6, 2011)

So, if I ordered a six string body, with routes for pickups and a tremolo, could I just widen the routes for pickups, bridge, neck, etc to the dimensions they need to be so I could get a 7 string neck and stick it on there? 

Thanks!

Scotty


----------



## BobSmoke (Dec 6, 2011)

You can, so long as the 7string neck is the same scale length as the original 6string. That's how I made my 'frankenseven' (as I call it- look a bit further down the posts in this section). 

Mine didn't have the bridge routed, so it was a bit different in my case. 

You'll also need to plug and trem post holes and re drill, if it's a floating trem. 

What body were you thinking of going for?


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 6, 2011)

A Tele-style body of some sort. I'll probably just put a strat-style hardtail on it though, since 7 string tele bridges are impossible to find


----------



## BobSmoke (Dec 6, 2011)

Should be do-able then! Been a few tele style sevens done by other forum members. Good luck! Look forwards to seeing where you go with this.


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a cool one some guy built out of an ibanez UV neck, and an old tele body.
Pretty neat build.

7-string Telinez - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## youlhann (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey.

Sorry to post in an old thread but this seems to be the right one for my question.

I'm planning to turn a cheap explorer with a horrible neck into a seven strings guitar, because I traded my cheap 7 for EMG pickups, but have now no guitar to put them in...

So I plan to buy a 7 strings neck, and do more or less the same things listed by Scotty.


The main problem I'm actually wondering about is if I should worry about the neck radius when choosing the bridge.

I read that Stratocasters or Les Paul necks usually don't have the same radius.
So could a hardtail bridge be a problem if the neck as a Gibson like radius ? Or a TOM with a Fender like radius ?


Then the scale thing that BobSmoke talked about is to be considered only if I don't want to move the bridge, right ? (a TOM on the guitar actually)

But it seems to me that I won't find a 7 strings bridge with the same size as the one actually installed so I don't really get how I could change it without drilling new holes, if I'm misunderstood I'd appreciate some explanations please.

Finally I'm wondering about the neck slot.

Will I have to make it deeper if the new neck installed is thicker than the original so that the fretboard stays at the same height ?
Or is this unrelevant as I would just have to adjust the bridge height according to the neck height and that would be enough ?

Thanks.


----------

